# Mobile Thread Titles - New Posts section



## J-Moen (Mar 9, 2009)

Starting today I noticed the New Posts section no longer looks as clean as it did before.

The thread titles used to remain in line with the user avatars and wrap when hitting the side of the screen. However now if the title is too long it appears on a new line, which takes up too much room and makes it unpleasant to read. See screenshot for example of titles too long, and the shorter title still shows the same since before the change.










Any chance we can get this fixed @VSadmin


----------



## VSadmin (Mar 20, 2017)

There was a bug with the latest update that caused the page to display incorrectly on mobile. We are aware of this bug and working to get this resolved as soon as possible. 

Daniel


----------

